# Darton Trailmaster specs???



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Went back through 1996 and didn't see it. Saw the TrailBoss, Trailblazer and Trailblazer SD, is the name right?
OOPS! Looked through strings I made for a shop back in 1998 and came across one for a TrailMaster. Don't have the ATA but the string was 58 3/4" long.


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

I did the same thing went through all the old manuals and couldn;t find it double checked the name definately a trailmaster Thanks for the info


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

I lucked into finding a Trailmaster listed in the 1992 catalog. The bow shown has alloy Fast Flight energy wheels, straight limbs and a cast riser with a broadhead cutout which appears to start about 3/4" in front of the berger hole. Does that sound about right?

They show two sets of specs, depending upon whether the bow is equipped with "A" wheels or "B" wheels.

"A" wheels:
ATA=39 3/4"
Stringlength=54 1/2"
Drawlength range=26.5-29.5"

"B" wheels:
ATA=40 1/8"
Stringlength=58 1/2"
Drawlength range=28.5-31.5"

Let off is listed as 65% and AMO velocity is listed at 223 f/s.


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds like the bow It's got the B wheels Thanks for all the help guys Sid13 is sending me copies of the manuals Thanks to all who helped Bob


----------

